

"Disgusting" AOL Supposedly Fired People Yesterday - wiks
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-disgusting-way-aol-supposedly-fired-people-yesterday-2011-3

======
crasshopper
Speaking of yellow journalism ... Business Insider has really gotten my goat
lately.

Blodget has fallen far from his days writing the Wall Street Guide to Self-
Defense for Slate. (though perhaps not really when one considers he was
indicted for--basically--white-collar crime)

